# Der Motion Blur-Effekt in PC-Spielen: Für höhere Geschwindigkeiten und mehr Realismus



## SebastianThoeing (12. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Motion Blur-Effekt in PC-Spielen: Für höhere Geschwindigkeiten und mehr Realismus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Motion Blur-Effekt in PC-Spielen: Für höhere Geschwindigkeiten und mehr Realismus


----------



## vogelpommes (12. Oktober 2011)

Warum fehlt hier Amnesia? Da wurde Motion Blur eingesetzt um den Geisteszustand des Charakters wie Panik darzustellen.


----------



## Corsa500 (12. Oktober 2011)

Den genialsten Motion-Blur hatte bis heute mMn Crysis 1, nur die Bokeh-Filter aus Crysis 2 fehlen mir im Nachhinein einfach ein bisschen. Sehr gut fand ich den MB auch in Metro 2033, grafische/technische Oberklasse auch in dieser Hinsicht, wundert mich ein wenig dass es nicht in der Galerie ist... Ansonsten fand ich den Effekt bei Homefront auch besser als man meinen könnte.


----------



## Cicero (12. Oktober 2011)

Motion Blur ist das erste, was ich bei Spielen abschalte. Stört m.M.n. immens beim Spielen und ist auch nicht gerade augenschonend. Ob es realistisch ist, kann jeder selbst ausprobieren....


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2011)

> Der Motion Blur-Effekt in PC-Spielen: Für höhere Geschwindigkeiten und mehr Realismus


Ich finde Motion Blur in Spielen zum 
Das sieht total unrealistisch aus, und hat garnichts mit der Realität zu tun.
Woher soll das Spiel wissen was ich genau Fokusieren möchte während ich z.B. Nachlade? Ganz sicherlich nicht die Waffe sondern eher den Gegner wo er ist. Und bei Rennspielen sieht es wie ein Brei aus.

Ich schalte es jedenfalls immer aus. Es nervt einfach total.


----------



## koemeterion (12. Oktober 2011)

Mich nerven so einige Effekte und wie manche andere hier, schalte ich Motion Blur immer am Anfang aus, ebenso HDR. Mag ja realistisch sein, mich stören sie aber enorm. Für Screenshots schaut das zwar alles sehr geil aus, aber im Spiel? ... Nicht mit mir. Und nein, ich bin kein Multiplayer Spieler, sondern Singleplayer, lieber Herr Thöing


----------



## SebastianThoeing (12. Oktober 2011)

koemeterion schrieb:


> Mich nerven so einige Effekte und wie manche andere hier, schalte ich Motion Blur immer am Anfang aus, ebenso HDR. Mag ja realistisch sein, mich stören sie aber enorm. Für Screenshots schaut das zwar alles sehr geil aus, aber im Spiel? ... Nicht mit mir. Und nein, ich bin kein Multiplayer Spieler, sondern Singleplayer, lieber Herr Thöing


 
Geschmack ist eben verschieden. Und ich schreibe dir ja auch nicht vor, dass du Motion Blur anzuschalten hast  Du kannst mich btw. ruhig Sebastian nennen. Und woher weißt du, dass ich lieb bin? ^^

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Solange man als Spieler die Wahl hat diese Funktion ein- bzw. auszuschalten, sehe ich keinen Anlass zur Aufregung.
Idealer wäre es vielleicht noch, den Grad der Unschärfe einstellen zu können. Habe vor kurzem "Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood" durchgespielt, und dort wurde der Blur-Effekt etwas zu exzessiv eingesetzt, zumindest dann wenn man angeschossen wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2011)

Jap, deswegen find ich es wichtig, dass es in einem PC Spiel umfangreiche Grafikeinstellungen gibt, bei denen man solche Sachen an- oder abschalten kann. Bei manchen Spielen wird es nämlich so übertrieben eingesetzt, dass es einem da schon mal irgendwie Übel werden kann oder man Kopfschmerzen bekommt.(Motion Sickness)


----------



## koemeterion (12. Oktober 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Geschmack ist eben verschieden. Und ich schreibe dir ja auch nicht vor, dass du Motion Blur anzuschalten hast  Du kannst mich btw. ruhig Sebastian nennen. Und woher weißt du, dass ich lieb bin? ^^
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Sebastian


 
Ich dacht ich wär mal nett, sonst bekommt ihr gern ja mal auf die Schnauze hier 

Liebste Grüße an Sebastian,
von 'nicht Sebastian'


----------



## Nick1313 (12. Oktober 2011)

Leute, ich spring hier mal voll aus der Reihe und sage: Ich liebe Motion Blur!
Allerdings in gesundem Maße. Es sieht nicht realistisch aus, das soll es auch gar nicht! Es soll schnell und wie ein Film wirken. Und das Motion Blur in Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 hat mir bisher am besten gefallen.
Außerdem sehen recht niedrige Frameraten mit Motion Blur um einiges Flüssiger aus.


----------



## Oelf (12. Oktober 2011)

was nützt mir ein monitor mit schaltzeiten von 2 ms um schnelle bewegungen flüssig darzustellen, wenn meine grafikkarte schuften muss um schnelle bewegungen verschwimmen zu lassen ?

ich mag knackscharfe 120 Hz und fps, was sich dann schnell bewegt, verschwimmt für das auge von ganz allein.


----------



## Sukultan (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ein Singleplayer und ich finde den Motion Blur-Effekt so nervig, daß ich ihn grundsätzlich deaktiviere. Wenn ich Authentizität suche schalte ich den PC aus, nicht an.


----------



## X3niC (12. Oktober 2011)

oelf schrieb:


> was nützt mir ein monitor mit schaltzeiten von 2 ms um schnelle bewegungen flüssig darzustellen, wenn meine grafikkarte schuften muss um schnelle bewegungen verschwimmen zu lassen ?
> 
> Ich mag knackscharfe 120 hz und fps, was sich dann schnell bewegt, verschwimmt für das auge von ganz allein.


 sign!


----------



## Grimsight (12. Oktober 2011)

Motion Blur ist einer DER Gründe spiele auf dem Computer zu spielen, denn hier kann man den schnodder ausschalten^^.

Bei Rennspielen ok, bei Shooter bitte nicht.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Oktober 2011)

Nach der Einleitung dachte ich schon, ich sei der einzige. Auch ich schalte Motion Blur fast immer aus, eigentlich nur in Rennspielen nicht. Gründe haben andere hier schon genannt.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2011)

Oelf schrieb:


> was nützt mir ein monitor mit schaltzeiten von 2 ms um schnelle bewegungen flüssig darzustellen, wenn meine grafikkarte schuften muss um schnelle bewegungen verschwimmen zu lassen ?


Eher.. für was schnelle Reaktionszeiten wenn diese mit Motion Blur sowieso wieder "vernichtet" werden. Da kann man auch einen LCD mit lahmer Schaltzeit auswählen.. Dann hat man genug Motion Blur


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2011)

Richtig eingesetzt in Zwischensequenzen sieht Motion Blur meiner Meinung nach sehr schön und sehr kinomäßig aus. Während des Spielens stören mich solche Effekte aber meist und ich stecke sie in die selbe Kategorie wie Bloom und Depth of Field. Gerade in schnellen Spielen (z. B. Shooter oder Rennspiele) will ich meine Gegner in jeder Entfernung auch bei schnellen Bewegungen im Auge behalten und das geht mit solchen Effekten schlecht. Beispiel ArmA 2: Die Post Process Filter lassen sich leider nicht einzeln aktivieren, daher hat man entweder gar keine Nachbearbeitungseffekte (außer HDR) oder ne schmierige Suppe aus Tiefenunschärfe, Motion Blur und Bloom. In der Ferne ist damit kaum ein Gegner zu identifizieren, man glaubt ständig, wenn man entfernte Bereiche absucht, man hat die Brille vergessen. Bei schnellen wechseln der Blickrichtung verschwimmt das ganze Bild und man muss sich erst einmal wieder neu orientieren. Und gerade bei dem Spiel ist es überlebenswichtig, dass man auch Gegner in mehreren hundert Metern Entfernung sofort sieht.

Bei Zwischensequenzen, z. B. The Witcher 2, finde ich solche Effekte dagegen sehr gelungen und das Ganze wirkt sehr kinohaft und edel von der Optik her. Da fokussiert sich die Optik halt auf das, was das Spiel einem zeigen will, während man beim selbst Spielen für sich selbst entscheiden dürfen sollte, welche Bildelemente (nah oder fern, Bildmitte oder Rand) man im Auge behalten will.


----------



## dohderbert (12. Oktober 2011)

ich mach Motion Blur immer AUS !!


----------



## Slider63 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Singleplayer Anhänger und schalte Motion Blur immer und in jedem Spiel aus. Ich kann diesem Effekt mal gar nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## facopse (12. Oktober 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eher.. für was schnelle Reaktionszeiten wenn diese mit Motion Blur sowieso wieder "vernichtet" werden. Da kann man auch einen LCD mit lahmer Schaltzeit auswählen.. Dann hat man genug Motion Blur


 Habt ihr jemals einen Bildschirm mit hoher Reaktionszeit gesehen?
Wenn ja: Wie um alles in der Welt kommt ihr auf die Idee, diesen Effekt mit Motion Blur zu vergleichen?
Wenn nein: Wer keine Ahnung hat...

Zum Thema: Ich finde, dass Motion Blur in den meisten Spielen ein sehr schöner Effekt ist. Ganz besonders bei Crysis bin ich davon angetan. Bei anderen Spielen ist Motion Blur manchmal nicht so schön, weshalb ich aber dennoch keine Gründe sehe, es zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Oktober 2011)

also in Mirrors Edge empfand ich den Blur-Effekt als weniger störend, da mich das Gameplay so fasziniert hat  
In BLUR war dieser auch absolut in Ordnung, da es nun mal echt schnelle Autos (Audi A8 usw.) sind, und da hat man nun mal aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit diesen Effekt dass alles so verschwommen aussieht.. ist ja realistisch...
.....
ABER wo ich das Ganze überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist bei PES 2012 
Wieso ist da ein Blur-Effekt? 
bei Rennspielen ist das klar ,Autos sind nun mal verdammt schnell, die nimmt man nun mal verschwommen war, wenn sie an einem vorbeirasen
aber Fußballer?
klar ,es gibt ne Werbung in der Cristiano Ronaldo nen Bugatti abhängt , aber realistisch gesehen ist das absoluter Blödsinn!
Kein Spieler ist so schnell dass man ihn nur verschwommen wahrnimmt...
....
es sei denn man hat schaut Fußball auf dem Fernseher und hat nen schlechten Empfang


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das erste was ich in einem neuen Spiel deaktiviere.
Mir gefällt es garnicht. Egal ob SP oder MP.


----------



## kamelle (13. Oktober 2011)

"Crysis Sobald die Waffe zum Körper gezogen wird, stellt das Spiel diese scharf. Der Rest verschwimmt. Hier wird aber eine geringe Schärfentiefe simuliert, keine Bewegungsunschärfe."
"Schärfentiefe"? Ernsthaft? -.-


----------



## der-jan (13. Oktober 2011)

hmm ich werfe mal die these auf, daß pcg redakteure bei der arbeit trinken - daher die begeisterung über den "realismus", daß die verschommenheit auf dem bildschirm mit der verschwommenheit ihrer realen welt überein stimmt 

höre ich gegenargumente?

btw ich schalte motion blur auch bei jedem spiel ab


----------



## Kwengie (13. Oktober 2011)

für mich ist Motion Blur weder realistisch noch authentisch, weil das menschliche Auge dan nicht wie eine Kamera wahrnimmt.
Auch in Singleplayerspielen, wie The Wicher II stelle ich dies ab, denn wieso "verschwimmt" die nähere Umgebung, wenn Geralt sich nur dreht???
Auch in Battlefield 3 stört mich der unrealistische Effekt oder ich sehe die Welt mit meinen Augen etwas anderes als Ihr.


----------



## damian101 (13. Januar 2018)

Der Motion Blur Effekt dient in erster Linie dazu, dass Ruckeln des Bildes bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, dass auch bei 60 fps noch leicht auftritt, zu verwischen.
Mir ist zu wenig Motion Blur auf jeden Fall lieber als zu viel, meist stell ich es ganz ab,


----------

